
Why Rich Tech Workers Should Pay Higher Rents: An Airbnb Employee Explains - randomname2
http://www.financialsamurai.com/why-the-rich-should-pay-higher-rents-an-airbnb-employee-explains/
======
blue_dinner
Discrimination is alive and well I see.

